# Welche Helmgröße bei 57,5 cm Kopfumfang ?



## Rafterman (18. Februar 2005)

hallo
welche helmgröße sollte ich nehmen ?
M geht bis 57 cm und L beginnt ja bei 58 cm
was ratet ihr mir ?

danke im voraus


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Februar 2005)

Gude,

wenn du wie angegeben 57,5 hast, würde ich den größeren nehmen. Ein Helm, der nach ner halben Stunde zu drücken anfängt ist das schlimmste überhaupt. Außerdem wird dein Kopf zum Saisonende hin eher dicker (Helmmütze oder ähnliches) als dünner. Am besten natürlich anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbeam (18. Februar 2005)

Tach,

genau so isses. Für kühlere Tage mußt Du was drunterziehen können. Das wird mit dem kleineren nix. Aber Helme immer ausprobieren!


----------

